# In over my head



## FishyWishie (1 Aug 2011)

Please Close


----------



## nayr88 (1 Aug 2011)

I like it a lot 

Your onto a winner and are in no way over your head, it can seem like that at times but don't worry yourself too much, I'd just leave hardscape as it is and focus on creating a nice healthy planted jungle, plenty of crypts swords and stems will add the different textures and shades to really give you a great tank.

Keep at it your doing a good job,

Oh and as foer co2, don't be shy start low make sure its on a timeerto give the fish a rest when the light aree out, and slowly incerease over time, make sure you haeve a bubble counter


----------



## nayr88 (1 Aug 2011)

Just a quick one,

Are you using EI or tpn or some kind of liquid ferts? 

I'm not sure if I misread this but I'm sure having only foam in youer filters is not a good idea, someone else will have to jump in on that one though, sorry.


----------



## FishyWishie (1 Aug 2011)

.


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2011)

My advice is level the substrate along the front of the glass and slope it toward the back for a bit more perspective if you can - at the minute its got a 'freshly poured' look. The wood looks great though, nice pieces.


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Aug 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## FishyWishie (5 Aug 2011)

.


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Aug 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15992&p=165542&hilit=island#p165542

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8032&p=87827&hilit=island#p87827

Just a couple of examples

Andy


----------

